# iPod absent dans le Finder



## ElenaR (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai beau chercher et interroger Google depuis 2 jours, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème ! J'ai un iPod touch assez vieux (le premier je crois) qui se synchronise très bien dans iTunes, mais j'ai besoin de l'afficher dans le Finder pour gérer des fichiers, or il n'est nulle part. 
Si vous savez comment m'aider, merci !


----------



## tantoillane (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

L'iPod Touch, contrairement aux iPod classic et nano n'apparait pas dans le finder comme disque dur. Par contre il y a il me semble des logiciels gratuits qui permettent de le faire "apparaitre". Regardes sur MacUpdate



edit : en voici un http://www.macroplant.com/iexplorer/

edit2 : 2 jours !!! T'as même loupé le réveillon pour trouver la solution  :rateau:. Ok, je ne sers plus à rien ici.


----------

